# اسئله حول بحث توما الشكاك ؟



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يمكن موضوعي مش في المكان الصح 

بس كنت عاوز اسأل بعض الاسئله حول بحث قام به احد الاعضاء هذا المنتدي بأسم 

توما الشكاك قال ربي و الهي و الدليل من مجله ميكي ؟

فحبيت استفسر منه علي بعض النقاط حول بحثه او الدراسه الي قام بيها لو في الامكان

اخوكم مسلم


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اعتقد ، انا !

تفضل ولكن كلامك يكون بالدليل فقط ولا يكون به رأي ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

وسؤال واحد .. حسب قوانين القسم ثم افتح موضوع اخر بسؤال واحد اخر وهكذا ...


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اه انت صاحب البحث 

الحقيقه كنت عاوز اعرف ايه هو الجانب اللغوي الي تكلمت عنه وهل في امكانيه انك تشرحه ليا لو في الامكان


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب فين القسم الي ممكن نتناقش فيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الجانب اللغوي كما قلت سابقا اعلى من ان اشرحه وتفهموه بسهولة ،، لذا لن اكلف نفسي عناء إفهامكم ، ولذا انا اكتفيت بالبحث في اقوال الآباء والعلماء ،، وما عليكم إلا ان تنقدوه وحينها يكون للادلة صوتٌ آخر ..


أظن كلامي واضح في هذا الجزء ...


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب انا سألت لمزيد من الاستفاده علي فكره بحثك جميل لو عندك روابط لبحوث تانيه لحضرتك ياريت تديني الروابط بتعها


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

تيه المشكله انت باخل بلمعلومات ليه منكم نستفيد


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السهم الفضي قال:


> طيب انا سألت لمزيد من الاستفاده علي فكره بحثك جميل لو عندك روابط لبحوث تانيه لحضرتك ياريت تديني الروابط بتعها





السهم الفضي قال:


> تيه المشكله انت باخل بلمعلومات ليه منكم نستفيد



عزيزي ، لست ببخيل بمعلومات ، ولو كنت اعلم انك الباقي سيفهمها لكنت عرضتها فهى تؤيد البحث تماما ، ولكن لعدم تعقيد الامور لم اعرضها وكما قلت سابقاً ،، كل الأبحاث مفيدة في المنتدى اقرأها ، لاني لا اريد تمييز ابحاثي عن البقية بإعطاءها لك ، اقرأ وسوف تجد ...



الموضوع مش معلومة ، لانه لو كان معلومة كنت حطيتها وخلاص ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بحثي لم يكن لغوي ، بحثي كان ابائي علمي ( اباء ، علماء ) ..


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

حسنا لو كان بحثك موجود فيه فقط كلام الاباء لما سألتك لكن حضرتك رديت علي جزيئيات من بحث المسلم 

المهم هناك نقطتان قلتهما في بحث وهما :
1-كيف قلت ان توما قال الرب الاله بينما هو قال ربي و الهي 
2- كلا من الكلمتين ربي , الهي قد استخدمت مع الغير في الكتاب المقدس 
صحيح انه حين تدمج الكلمتان مع بعض الرب الاله فالمقصود بها هو الرب المعبود لكن ان تقول ان هذه الحاله قد استخدمها توما في قوله تكون قد أخطأت.


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

> حسنا لو كان بحثك موجود فيه فقط كلام الاباء لما سألتك لكن حضرتك رديت علي جزيئيات من بحث المسلم


لم ارد على جزئيات من بحث المسلم بل عليه كله ،، بحثي لا يوجد به اباء فقط كما قلت لك ، اباء وعلماء ...



> 1-كيف قلت ان توما قال الرب الاله بينما هو قال ربي و الهي


رجاء ان تقتبس من البحث مباشرة ..



> 2- كلا من الكلمتين ربي , الهي قد استخدمت مع الغير في الكتاب المقدس


لا واضح انك تحتاج لزيادة التركيز ،،،
أئتني بشخص واحد قال لإنسان اخر ( بشرط ان يكون الإثنان يهوديان في وقت الشريعة ) ، " ربي و الهي " وقام الذي قيل له هذا بتسمية هذا اللقب " ايمان " ، وقال فيه الآباء هكذا والعلماء ..


تفضل ..


كل هذه الشروط مجتمعة من فضلك لكي لا يكون الحوار بلا جدوى ،




> صحيح انه حين تدمج الكلمتان مع بعض الرب الاله فالمقصود بها هو الرب المعبود لكن ان تقول ان هذه الحاله قد استخدمها توما في قوله تكون قد أخطأت.


بداية وخارج هذا الموضوع ، لا يستطيع اي مسلم تخطيئي ... هذا بشكل عام وليس لهذا الموضوع ..

رجاء اقتبس من كلامي مباشرة في صورة اقتباس او بالصور ..

او قل لي في اي صفحة تتكلم تحديداً ..


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

النقطة الثالثة وهى تختص بالخلفية اليهودية واللغة العبرية واليونانية في الكتاب المقدس ، فتوما الرسول كان يهوديا
يعرف تماما اللغة العبرية بحكم نشأته وتربيته في اليهودية ويعرف جيداً اليونانية بحكم ان الترجمة السبعينية كانت موجودة قبله
بثلاث قرون تقريباً وبحكم إلتصاق اليهود بالرومان في هذه الفترة وبحكم عالمية اللغة اليونانية في هذه الآونه من التاريخ ،
ويجب توضيح ان لفظ " ربي و إلهي " ليس لقباً للمزاح والتهريج به و طرحه في الكلام بسهولة فالإيمان اليهودي معروف
بصرامته حيث أن ا ُ دف يقتل كما ان كلمة ربي و إلهي في العهد القديم هى بالعبرية " يهوه الوهيم " و أسم يهوه هذا من
شدة قدسيته عند اليهود فقد ح  رموا نطقَه ائياً في كل الأحوال و كانوا عندما يقرأون الإسم يستبدلوه ب " أدوناي " رغم
أن المكتوب هو " يهوه " ولكن لشدة قدسية الإسم فقد ح  رموا نطقه من الأساس ليس فقط في الأحاديث الشعبية والعامة بل
في كل مكان  يمكن أن يقال فيه فما بالكم بالمعترض الذي يشعرنا ان توما كان يتعجب ، وكأن اللفظ سهل ان ينطق به من
الأساس ، و اللفظ باليونانية هو في السبعينية " كيريوس " ، قد يقول قائل ، ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالشرح ؟ ، فأقول له أن
وهذا اللفظ بإتحاد " ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου " توما قال حسب بشارة القديس يوحنا " ربي و إلهي " أي
أسم " كيريوس " بلفظ " ثيؤوس " وفي العبرية " اتحاد لفظ " يهوه " بلفظ " الوهيم " هو لله وحده فقط ، حيث جاء في
٢٤ ) اقْضِ لي حسب عدلك يا ر  ب إِلَهِي فَلاَ يشمتوا بِي " حيث جاء في أصلها العبري " שׁפטני : المزمور " ( مز ٣٥
κρῖνόν με κατὰ τὴν " כצדקך יהוה אלהי ואל־ישׂמחו־לי " وجاء في الترجمة السبعينية
و ليس هذا فقط بل أن تعبير " " δικαιοσύνην σου, κύριε ὁ θεός μου, καὶ μὴ ἐπιχαρείησάν μοι
يهوه الوهيم " هو خاص لله وحده ، يهوه إله العهد القديم حيث أتى في كل من الآتي :
١٦ : أخبار الأيام الأول ١٧
من أنا أيها الرب الإله، وماذا بيتي حتى أوصلتني إلى هنا؟ » : 1 فدخل الملك داود وجلس أمام الرب وقال Ch 17:16
1 ויבא המלך דויד וישׁב לפני יהוה ויאמר מי־אני יהוה אלהים ומי ביתי כי הביאתני Ch 17:16
עד־הלם
1Ch 17:16 και ηλθεν ο βασιλευς δαυιδ και εκαθισεν απεναντι κυριου και ειπεν
τις ειμι εγω κυριε ο θεος και τις ο οικος μου οτι ηγαπησας με εως
αιωνος40
،


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ها ، هذا كلامي ، اكمل فكرتك وفق كلامي هذا .. تفضل ، سأضطر للإبتعاد الآن ، أكمل فكرتك لانها غير واضحة ولا ارى الى الآن سؤالا الا الأول الذي قد رددت عليه ، وبعد ساعات سأرى ماذا كتبت ، تفضل ..


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

_شوف انا اناقش معاك حول بعض النقاط في بحثك 

1- قلت  كما ان كلمة ربي و إلهي في العهد القديم هى بالعبرية " يهوه الوهيم "
2- قلت ، فأقول له أن
وهذا اللفظ بإتحاد " ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου " توما قال حسب بشارة القديس يوحنا " ربي و إلهي " أي
أسم " كيريوس " بلفظ " ثيؤوس " وفي العبرية " اتحاد لفظ " يهوه " بلفظ " الوهيم " هو لله وحده فقط ،

راجع صفحه 25 من بحثك النقطه الثالثه 

بالنسبه للنقطه 1 

اقول لك ان جمله ربي و الهي ليست هي يهوه الوهيم في العبريه 
بل جمله الرب الاله هي يهوه الوهيم في العبريه 
و علي ذلك فقد اخطأت في تعبيرك 

بالنسبه للنقطه 2 

كلا من الكلمتين كيريوس و ثيوس لم تأتي متحدتين بل مفصولتان و الفاصل هو حرف واو 

لذلك سأطلب منك طلبا بسيطا وهو ان تترجم هذه الجمله من اليونانيه الي العبريه :
ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου
_


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

_بالنسبه لي كلامك في الصفحه 21


" إذا جاءت كلمة ثيوس في أي حالة إعرابية مع أداة التعريف فهي إشارة للإله الحقيقي المستحق للعبادة " و الآن قد جاءت الكلمة وقبلها اوميكرون أي معرفة قبل كلمة ثيؤوس
وقد قبل المسيح ولم يعترض بل مدح ، فهل ستعبد المسيح أم أن الهروب له رأي آخر ؟ " ὁ θεός μου "

هذه ليست قاعده صحيحه 100% فقد استخدمت ثيوس مع اداه التعريف لي الاشاره الي شخص اخر غير الله المستحق للعباده _


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عزيزي ، راجع كلامي مرة اخرى وصادق على كلامك او صححه لأنك فهمت كلامي بشكل خاطيء تماما ولا يوجد في كلامي حتى شيء حرفي يستطيع ان يحملك لتفهم هذا الكلام !

الى ان اعود ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مازلت منتظر تصحيحك لكلامك او تصديق عليه ..


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

_مازلت منتظر تصحيحك لكلامك او تصديق عليه .._
_
اي كلام بالضبط ؟

حسنا بالنسبه للنقطه الاولي فكلامي اكيد لذلك طلبت منك ترجمه جمله توما من اليونانيه الي العبريه وهذا طلب بسيط جدا 

بالنسبه للنقطه الثانيه و التي اظن انها لم تعجبك فكلامي ايضا صحيح و اذا اردت مثلا علي ذلك فأليك هذا الشاهد:

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس

 الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.

و بالرجوع الي التفاسير نعرف من هو اله هذا الدهر 

 تفسير انطونيوس فكري

آية 4 :- الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.

إله هذا الدهر = في حالة التمرد الحالية التي يعيش فيها البشر في هذا الدهر، نجدهم يعبدون إبليس رئيس هذا العالم كما أسماه المسيح (يو 14 : 30 + يو 16 : 11). ويعبدون الخطايا والشهوات والمال والملذات الحسية. ويسمى إله هذا الدهر، لأن سلطانه وقتي إذ أن هذا العالم سيزول، والشيطان سيلقى في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار (رؤ 20 : 10) والكل سيخضع لله (1كو 15 : 24) ولاحظ أن من يترك الله يكون له إله آخر هو إله هذا الدهر. لذلك يقول " لا تملكن الخطية في جسدكم المائت " (رو 6 : 12). بل من تجذبه مراكز وعظمة هذا العالم، فبالرغم من أن هذا ليس خطية، إلاّ أن الإهتمام بهذا يعمى العين عن أن ترى المسيح، فيحرم الإنسان من النور الإلهي. وقوله هذا الدهر المقصود به كل الزمان الذي يسبق المجيء الثاني.

قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين = هذا هو خداع إبليس إله هذا الدهر، أنه يثير شهوات الإنسان ويغريه بملذات هذا العالم، ومن ينقاد لشهواته يصيبه العمى فلا يدرك نور الإنجيل ولا يفهمه، ولا يدرك نور الكرازة التي تبشر بمجد المسيح، ولا يدرك النور الذي يظهر مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله = فالله غير منظور ولكننا رأيناه في المسيح، كما قال المسيح لفيلبس " من رآني فقد رأى الآب "

إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح = المؤمن الحقيقي يصير في داخله إستنارة يرى بها المجد الذي في المسيح الذي هو صورة الله، بل هو يعكس هذا المجد فيراه الغير ولكن هذا لمن صلب شهواته فصار المسيح يحيا فيه وأعطاه بصيرة. أما من إنقاد لشهواته تنطفئ بصيرته الداخلية، ومثل هؤلاء أسماهم هنا غير مؤمنين = فالمؤمن يعكس مجد الله، إذ يحيا المسيح فيه. ولكن من ينقاد لإله هذا الدهر حتى يصيبه بالعمى كيف يكون مؤمناً. فالخطايا والشهوات هي كطين يغطى مرآتنا فلا نعكس مجد الله، بل لن نراه ولن ندركه أصلاً. أمّا من يقدم توبة فسيشرق داخله نور بعد أن كان ظلمة، ويعود يرى مجد المسيح.

بالرجوع للنص اليوناني :


ΕΝ ΟΙΣ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΩΝΟΣ ΤΟΥΤΟΥ ΕΤΥΦΛΩΣΕΝ ΤΑ ΝΟΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΙΣΤΩΝ ΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΗ ΑΥΓΑΣΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΔΟΞΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥ ΟΣ ΕΣΤΙΝ ΕΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ _



Ο ΘΕΟΣ
Ο ΘΕΟΣ
Ο ΘΕΟΣ


_اذا لو القاعده التي قلتها صحيحه فأن الشيطان سيكون ايضا الله الحقيقي المستحق للعباده_


----------



## السهم الفضي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

_منتظر اجابتك حول النقاط التي ذكرتها او تصحيح كلامك 

كل الشواهد التي قلتها في بحثك تدل علي ان الرب الاله يقصد بها الله المستحق للعباده وهي ليست نقطه البحث 

14 شاهد احضرتها في بحثك وكلها لا تمت لموضوع بحثك لي الاسف _

*هناك نقاط اخري اود مناقشتها معك حول البحث لكن بعد الانتهاء من هاتين النقطتين *


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

حسنا ، في البداية وقبل اي شيء ، اريد ان اقول لك انك لم تفهم كلامي الذي قلته ، سواء هنا او في البحث ، وعندما طلبت منك مراجعة كلامك الذي كتبته هنا ، لم تفهم ايضا عن ماذا انبهك ، وهذا يقلقني تجاهك ..



> شوف انا اناقش معاك حول بعض النقاط في بحثك
> 
> 1- قلت  كما ان كلمة ربي و إلهي في العهد القديم هى بالعبرية " يهوه الوهيم "





> بالنسبه للنقطه 1
> 
> اقول لك ان جمله ربي و الهي ليست هي يهوه الوهيم في العبريه
> بل جمله الرب الاله هي يهوه الوهيم في العبريه
> و علي ذلك فقد اخطأت في تعبيرك



لم اخطيء عزيزي ، كما قلت لك انه من المستحيل ان تخطئني عزيزي مادمت مسلم ..

الحقيقة انك انت الذي اخطأت واعتقدت اني قلت ان الترجمة الحرفية لـ " ربي والهي " هى " يهوه الوهيم " وهذا لم اقله ، ولو تراني قلته بهذا الشكل تفضل واقتبس بشكل مباشر من كلامي ..

لقد قلت هذا " كأصل " للكلمات وليس ترجمة مباشرة لها ...



> 2- قلت ، فأقول له أن
> وهذا اللفظ بإتحاد " ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου " توما قال حسب بشارة القديس يوحنا " ربي و إلهي " أي
> أسم " كيريوس " بلفظ " ثيؤوس " وفي العبرية " اتحاد لفظ " يهوه " بلفظ " الوهيم " هو لله وحده فقط ،






> بالنسبه للنقطه 2
> 
> كلا من الكلمتين كيريوس و ثيوس لم تأتي متحدتين بل مفصولتان و الفاصل هو حرف واو
> 
> ...



صراحة لولا انك لم تصدر منك اساءة حتى الآن لأعتبرتك تمزح وتضيع وقتنا وطلبت حذف الموضوع لعدم إضاعة الوقت !!

فانت تفهم تعبير " متحدتين " على انهما " ملصصقتين بدون اي شيء في النصف " !! وعجبي ! فهل انا قلت بهذا ؟
بل من الأساس ، هل أتوا بالعربية طالما تتمسك بهذه الحرفية ؟ بل من الأساس هل يوجد حرف في العبرية اسمه " واو " ؟ !!

عندما اقول متحدتين لا اعني انهما قد اتحدتا في الأمم الامتحدة ! بل اعني انهما أطلقا هما الإثنان على شخص الرب يسوع المسيح يهوه المتجسد !! وعجبي على فهمك عزيزي !


ولا اعرف ما علاقة ان اترجم هذه الجملة بما طرحته انت فضلا عما طرحته انا !!!

هذه النقط التي تكلمت فيها انت !!



واما عن الشيء الذي مررت عليه مرور الكرام في الموضوع ولم تعلق عليه بـ " space " حتى هى هذه الجملة :



> أئتني بشخص واحد  قال لإنسان اخر ( بشرط ان يكون الإثنان يهوديان في وقت الشريعة ) ، " ربي و  الهي " وقام الذي قيل له هذا بتسمية هذا اللقب " ايمان " ، وقال فيه  الآباء هكذا والعلماء ..
> 
> 
> تفضل ..
> ...



وهذا ما قلته في مقدمة ردي هذا انك حتى لم تفهم كلامي في هذا الموضوع ، فصرت الى نفس الطريق الذي يذهب اليه المسلمون واراه " ساذجا " للغاية !!

فذهبت ان الشيطان اطلق عليه " هو ثيؤوس " !!!


فقلت :


> رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس
> 
> الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.
> 
> ...


1. في البداية طلبك غير صحيح بالكلية ، لاني طلبت ان يكون الكلام من انسان يهودي لآخر يهودي في زمن الشريعة ويقول له " ربي والهي " وطبعا هذا لم تحققه وعليه فكلامك كله خاطيء برمته لانك لم تحقق الشروط ..

2. صراحة ، تقول " لو رجعنا للتفاسير " ولم اراك ترجع للتفاسير بل الى تفسير واحد ! فهل لو اتيت لك بتفاسير تقول ان المقصود هنا هو الله الحقيقي فعلاً ستغير رأيك ؟!!

3. النص الذي يترجمه القس أنطونيوس فكري ( بدون حتى مراجعة كلامه ) هو نص عربي وبالتالي فالكلمة التي امامه هى " اله " وليست الله ، فلا يصح اسلوب القص واللزق بأن تأخذ تفسير القمص على كلمة " اله " ثم تذهب للأصل الثي يقول " هو ثيؤوس " !! فهذا اسلوب استنكف ان اقرأءه فضلا عن ان احاور فيه...

4. النص نفسه لا يقول انه الإله الحقيقي " هو ثيوؤس " بل يقول ان هناك أُناس يأخذونه كإله حقيقي ، وسامحني لو قلت لك انه فعلا منذ فترة كبيرة هناك بشر يأخذونه اله حقيقي ، ولا داعي لأقول لك من هم البشر هؤلاء لكي لا تتضايق .. ،، فهذا اولا هنا ، واما ثانيا ، فالنص نفسي نصا يقول ان هذا الإله ليس اله حقيقياً حيث قال " اله هذا الدهر " اي اله هذا الزمن ، فهل الله هو فقط " اله هذا الزمن " فقط ؟ ام كل زمن ؟ وهل بولس الرسول اليهودي لا يعبده لأنه قال عليه هكذا ؟





> اذا لو القاعده التي قلتها صحيحه فأن الشيطان سيكون ايضا الله الحقيقي المستحق للعباده



صراحة لا اعلم اين هى هذه القاعدة الزعومة ! تذكرني فعديمي العلم الذين يتكلمون في موضوع " انا كائن " !! ولا اقصدك انت هنا بانك عديم العلم بل ااتذكر كلامهم بكلامك هذا ،، هذا ما اغلقته تماما في بحثي حيث ركزت على اقوال الآباء والعلماء ! ولهذا بالبحث لا يوجد به ولا خطأ واحد في اي نوع اللهم لو كان هناك خطأ نحويي في اللغة العربية ....





> كل الشواهد التي قلتها في بحثك تدل علي ان الرب الاله يقصد بها الله المستحق للعباده وهي ليست نقطه البحث



صراحة كلام لا قيمة له فكلامي مؤيد بكلام الآباء والعلماء وهناك أكثر .. لذا لا اهتم بجملة ساذجة كهذه ...



> 14 شاهد احضرتها في بحثك وكلها لا تمت لموضوع بحثك لي الاسف



مقبول اسفك وليس مقبول خطأك ..  كما اوضحت لك انك فهمت الكلام بشكل خاطيء وكما قلت لك في البداية تحدث بالأدلة يا عزيزي ..


صراحة ، هناك نقطة اريد ان اسألك انا فيها ،،، وهى تخصك في أمرين ، الجانب الأول وهو الامانة والعدل والجانب الآخر يخص مشاركتك نفسها ،

يقول القس أنطونيوس فكري في تعليقه على هذا النص :



> آية (28): "أجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي."
> ربى وإلهى=  	يهوه إلوهيم= هي كلمات اليهودى في العهد القديم عن الله يهوه، قالها توما عن  	المسيح فتحققت بشارة القديس يوحنا "وكان الكلمة الله". ولكن توما لم يضع يديه  	في جنب المسيح.


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...na/Tafseer-Engeel-Yohanna__01-Chapter-20.html​
وهو موجود في داخل البحث نفسه بالمناسبة ،، وهو القس الذي انت استشهدت به في نص بعيد جدا عن موضوعنا 

فهو يقول عكس ما تقول انت تماما !! وطبعا العمدة للتفسير المسيحي وخصوصا بما انت استشهدت به !!

فلماذا لم تأت به ؟ ، وهو نفسه ايضا يخطأك ؟


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

_



			حسنا ، في البداية وقبل اي شيء ، اريد ان اقول لك انك لم تفهم كلامي الذي قلته ، سواء هنا او في البحث ، وعندما طلبت منك مراجعة كلامك الذي كتبته هنا ، لم تفهم ايضا عن ماذا انبهك ، وهذا يقلقني تجاهك ..

	اقتباس	

شوف انا اناقش معاك حول بعض النقاط في بحثك 

1- قلت كما ان كلمة ربي و إلهي في العهد القديم هى بالعبرية " يهوه الوهيم "	


	اقتباس	

بالنسبه للنقطه 1 

اقول لك ان جمله ربي و الهي ليست هي يهوه الوهيم في العبريه 
بل جمله الرب الاله هي يهوه الوهيم في العبريه 
و علي ذلك فقد اخطأت في تعبيرك	


لم اخطيء عزيزي ، كما قلت لك انه من المستحيل ان تخطئني عزيزي مادمت مسلم ..

الحقيقة انك انت الذي اخطأت واعتقدت اني قلت ان الترجمة الحرفية لـ " ربي والهي " هى " يهوه الوهيم " وهذا لم اقله ، ولو تراني قلته بهذا الشكل تفضل واقتبس بشكل مباشر من كلامي ..

لقد قلت هذا " كأصل " للكلمات وليس ترجمة مباشرة لها ...

	اقتباس	

2- قلت ، فأقول له أن
وهذا اللفظ بإتحاد " ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου " توما قال حسب بشارة القديس يوحنا " ربي و إلهي " أي
أسم " كيريوس " بلفظ " ثيؤوس " وفي العبرية " اتحاد لفظ " يهوه " بلفظ " الوهيم " هو لله وحده فقط ،	



	اقتباس	

بالنسبه للنقطه 2 

كلا من الكلمتين كيريوس و ثيوس لم تأتي متحدتين بل مفصولتان و الفاصل هو حرف واو 

لذلك سأطلب منك طلبا بسيطا وهو ان تترجم هذه الجمله من اليونانيه الي العبريه :
ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου	


صراحة لولا انك لم تصدر منك اساءة حتى الآن لأعتبرتك تمزح وتضيع وقتنا وطلبت حذف الموضوع لعدم إضاعة الوقت !!

فانت تفهم تعبير " متحدتين " على انهما " ملصصقتين بدون اي شيء في النصف " !! وعجبي ! فهل انا قلت بهذا ؟
بل من الأساس ، هل أتوا بالعربية طالما تتمسك بهذه الحرفية ؟ بل من الأساس هل يوجد حرف في العبرية اسمه " واو " ؟ !!

عندما اقول متحدتين لا اعني انهما قد اتحدتا في الأمم الامتحدة ! بل اعني انهما أطلقا هما الإثنان على شخص الرب يسوع المسيح يهوه المتجسد !! وعجبي على فهمك عزيزي !


ولا اعرف ما علاقة ان اترجم هذه الجملة بما طرحته انت فضلا عما طرحته انا !!!

هذه النقط التي تكلمت فيها انت !!



واما عن الشيء الذي مررت عليه مرور الكرام في الموضوع ولم تعلق عليه بـ " space " حتى هى هذه الجملة :

	اقتباس	

أئتني بشخص واحد قال لإنسان اخر ( بشرط ان يكون الإثنان يهوديان في وقت الشريعة ) ، " ربي و الهي " وقام الذي قيل له هذا بتسمية هذا اللقب " ايمان " ، وقال فيه الآباء هكذا والعلماء ..


تفضل ..


كل هذه الشروط مجتمعة من فضلك لكي لا يكون الحوار بلا جدوى ،	


وهذا ما قلته في مقدمة ردي هذا انك حتى لم تفهم كلامي في هذا الموضوع ، فصرت الى نفس الطريق الذي يذهب اليه المسلمون واراه " ساذجا " للغاية !!

فذهبت ان الشيطان اطلق عليه " هو ثيؤوس " !!!


فقلت :
	اقتباس	

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس

الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.

و بالرجوع الي التفاسير نعرف من هو اله هذا الدهر 

تفسير انطونيوس فكري

آية 4 :- الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.

إله هذا الدهر = في حالة التمرد الحالية التي يعيش فيها البشر في هذا الدهر، نجدهم يعبدون إبليس رئيس هذا العالم كما أسماه المسيح (يو 14 : 30 + يو 16 : 11). ويعبدون الخطايا والشهوات والمال والملذات الحسية. ويسمى إله هذا الدهر، لأن سلطانه وقتي إذ أن هذا العالم سيزول، والشيطان سيلقى في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار (رؤ 20 : 10) والكل سيخضع لله (1كو 15 : 24) ولاحظ أن من يترك الله يكون له إله آخر هو إله هذا الدهر. لذلك يقول " لا تملكن الخطية في جسدكم المائت " (رو 6 : 12). بل من تجذبه مراكز وعظمة هذا العالم، فبالرغم من أن هذا ليس خطية، إلاّ أن الإهتمام بهذا يعمى العين عن أن ترى المسيح، فيحرم الإنسان من النور الإلهي. وقوله هذا الدهر المقصود به كل الزمان الذي يسبق المجيء الثاني.

قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين = هذا هو خداع إبليس إله هذا الدهر، أنه يثير شهوات الإنسان ويغريه بملذات هذا العالم، ومن ينقاد لشهواته يصيبه العمى فلا يدرك نور الإنجيل ولا يفهمه، ولا يدرك نور الكرازة التي تبشر بمجد المسيح، ولا يدرك النور الذي يظهر مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله = فالله غير منظور ولكننا رأيناه في المسيح، كما قال المسيح لفيلبس " من رآني فقد رأى الآب "

إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح = المؤمن الحقيقي يصير في داخله إستنارة يرى بها المجد الذي في المسيح الذي هو صورة الله، بل هو يعكس هذا المجد فيراه الغير ولكن هذا لمن صلب شهواته فصار المسيح يحيا فيه وأعطاه بصيرة. أما من إنقاد لشهواته تنطفئ بصيرته الداخلية، ومثل هؤلاء أسماهم هنا غير مؤمنين = فالمؤمن يعكس مجد الله، إذ يحيا المسيح فيه. ولكن من ينقاد لإله هذا الدهر حتى يصيبه بالعمى كيف يكون مؤمناً. فالخطايا والشهوات هي كطين يغطى مرآتنا فلا نعكس مجد الله، بل لن نراه ولن ندركه أصلاً. أمّا من يقدم توبة فسيشرق داخله نور بعد أن كان ظلمة، ويعود يرى مجد المسيح.

بالرجوع للنص اليوناني :


ΕΝ ΟΙΣ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΩΝΟΣ ΤΟΥΤΟΥ ΕΤΥΦΛΩΣΕΝ ΤΑ ΝΟΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΙΣΤΩΝ ΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΗ ΑΥΓΑΣΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΔΟΞΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥ ΟΣ ΕΣΤΙΝ ΕΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ 



Ο ΘΕΟΣ
Ο ΘΕΟΣ
Ο ΘΕΟΣ



1. في البداية طلبك غير صحيح بالكلية ، لاني طلبت ان يكون الكلام من انسان يهودي لآخر يهودي في زمن الشريعة ويقول له " ربي والهي " وطبعا هذا لم تحققه وعليه فكلامك كله خاطيء برمته لانك لم تحقق الشروط ..

2. صراحة ، تقول " لو رجعنا للتفاسير " ولم اراك ترجع للتفاسير بل الى تفسير واحد ! فهل لو اتيت لك بتفاسير تقول ان المقصود هنا هو الله الحقيقي فعلاً ستغير رأيك ؟!!

3. النص الذي يترجمه القس أنطونيوس فكري ( بدون حتى مراجعة كلامه ) هو نص عربي وبالتالي فالكلمة التي امامه هى " اله " وليست الله ، فلا يصح اسلوب القص واللزق بأن تأخذ تفسير القمص على كلمة " اله " ثم تذهب للأصل الثي يقول " هو ثيؤوس " !! فهذا اسلوب استنكف ان اقرأءه فضلا عن ان احاور فيه...

4. النص نفسه لا يقول انه الإله الحقيقي " هو ثيوؤس " بل يقول ان هناك أُناس يأخذونه كإله حقيقي ، وسامحني لو قلت لك انه فعلا منذ فترة كبيرة هناك بشر يأخذونه اله حقيقي ، ولا داعي لأقول لك من هم البشر هؤلاء لكي لا تتضايق .. ،، فهذا اولا هنا ، واما ثانيا ، فالنص نفسي نصا يقول ان هذا الإله ليس اله حقيقياً حيث قال " اله هذا الدهر " اي اله هذا الزمن ، فهل الله هو فقط " اله هذا الزمن " فقط ؟ ام كل زمن ؟ وهل بولس الرسول اليهودي لا يعبده لأنه قال عليه هكذا ؟



	اقتباس	

اذا لو القاعده التي قلتها صحيحه فأن الشيطان سيكون ايضا الله الحقيقي المستحق للعباده	


صراحة لا اعلم اين هى هذه القاعدة الزعومة ! تذكرني فعديمي العلم الذين يتكلمون في موضوع " انا كائن " !! ولا اقصدك انت هنا بانك عديم العلم بل ااتذكر كلامهم بكلامك هذا ،، هذا ما اغلقته تماما في بحثي حيث ركزت على اقوال الآباء والعلماء ! ولهذا بالبحث لا يوجد به ولا خطأ واحد في اي نوع اللهم لو كان هناك خطأ نحويي في اللغة العربية ....



	اقتباس	

كل الشواهد التي قلتها في بحثك تدل علي ان الرب الاله يقصد بها الله المستحق للعباده وهي ليست نقطه البحث	


صراحة كلام لا قيمة له فكلامي مؤيد بكلام الآباء والعلماء وهناك أكثر .. لذا لا اهتم بجملة ساذجة كهذه ...

	اقتباس	

14 شاهد احضرتها في بحثك وكلها لا تمت لموضوع بحثك لي الاسف	


مقبول اسفك وليس مقبول خطأك ..  كما اوضحت لك انك فهمت الكلام بشكل خاطيء وكما قلت لك في البداية تحدث بالأدلة يا عزيزي ..


صراحة ، هناك نقطة اريد ان اسألك انا فيها ،،، وهى تخصك في أمرين ، الجانب الأول وهو الامانة والعدل والجانب الآخر يخص مشاركتك نفسها ،

يقول القس أنطونيوس فكري في تعليقه على هذا النص :

	اقتباس	

آية (28): "أجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي."
ربى وإلهى= يهوه إلوهيم= هي كلمات اليهودى في العهد القديم عن الله يهوه، قالها توما عن المسيح فتحققت بشارة القديس يوحنا "وكان الكلمة الله". ولكن توما لم يضع يديه في جنب المسيح.	


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...hapter-20.html

وهو موجود في داخل البحث نفسه بالمناسبة ،، وهو القس الذي انت استشهدت به في نص بعيد جدا عن موضوعنا 

فهو يقول عكس ما تقول انت تماما !! وطبعا العمدة للتفسير المسيحي وخصوصا بما انت استشهدت به !!

فلماذا لم تأت به ؟ ، وهو نفسه ايضا يخطأك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...








			لحقيقة انك انت الذي اخطأت واعتقدت اني قلت ان الترجمة الحرفية لـ " ربي والهي " هى " يهوه الوهيم " وهذا لم اقله ، ولو تراني قلته بهذا الشكل تفضل واقتبس بشكل مباشر من كلامي ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا ما هي الترجمه الحرفيه للنص " ربي و الهي " بالعبريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤال فعلا محتاج الي اجابه 




			لقد قلت هذا " كأصل " للكلمات وليس ترجمة مباشرة لها ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا اعرف اين ذكرت كلمه اصل في البحث بس ماشي يعني عاوز تقول ان كيريوس مثلا اصل لكلمه يهوه و ثيؤوس اصل لكلمه الوهيم 

ماشي يعني توما لماشاف المسيح قال 

يهوه و الوهيم 

يعني شاف يهوه و كمان شاف الوهيم 

دي معلومه جديده بالنسبه لي لان حينما تقول انا شفت احمد السيد يعني شفت شخص اسمه احمد السيد 

بس لما تقول انا شفت احمد و السيد يعني شفت شخصين 2 واحد اسمه احمد و الاخر اسمه السيد 

نعم الكلام كلام حضرتك 

طيب ممكن ترجمه النص الي العبريه ؟؟؟ ولا هو سؤال صعب جدا مثلا؟



			فانت تفهم تعبير " متحدتين " على انهما " ملصصقتين بدون اي شيء في النصف " !! وعجبي ! فهل انا قلت بهذا ؟
بل من الأساس ، هل أتوا بالعربية طالما تتمسك بهذه الحرفية ؟ بل من الأساس هل يوجد حرف في العبرية اسمه " واو " ؟ !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و الله انت الي حكيت علي يهوه الوهيم " الرب الاله " وضربت 14 شاهد اي جبت 14 نص من الكتاب المقدس دليلا علي كلامك 

زميل ان تحذف حرف الواو دي مشكله كبيره اما سؤالك هل يوجد واو العله في العبريه فأنت فعلا محتاج تسأل واحد يعرف عبري 




			واما عن الشيء الذي مررت عليه مرور الكرام في الموضوع ولم تعلق عليه بـ " space " حتى هى هذه الجملة :

	اقتباس	

أئتني بشخص واحد قال لإنسان اخر ( بشرط ان يكون الإثنان يهوديان في وقت الشريعة ) ، " ربي و الهي " وقام الذي قيل له هذا بتسمية هذا اللقب " ايمان " ، وقال فيه الآباء هكذا والعلماء ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا قريت السؤال بس انت بتسبق الاحداث ....

يعني مش نعرف الاول الجمله تتكتب عبري ازاي الاول و بعدين نجاوب علي هذا السؤال بالنفي او الاثبات 

اما عن قضيه الايمان فهي موضوع في حد ذاته 

انا لسه بناقشك في النقطه الثالثه من بحثك ...

انا لم اقل هل هذا دليل الوهيه من عدمه حتي الان 

قال العلماء و الاباء المسيحيين و ليس اليهود وهنا ركز لم نأخذ رأي اليهود بعد 

يعني محتمل انوا الي قاله توما للمسيح بالعبري لم يكن تجديفا لي سالت فلا تسبق الامور يا ملكا _


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

_حسنا ممكن تحضر اقوال الاباء و المفسرين الي حاطهم في بحثك و تجيب اقوالهم جول الشاهد الي احضرته ؟؟

نشوف حيقولوا ايه ؟

يا زميل خير الكلام ما قل و دل ...

ترجم النص اليوناني الي العبري ......... بسيطه _


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> اذا ما هي الترجمه الحرفيه للنص " ربي و الهي " بالعبريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال فعلا محتاج الي اجابه



فعلا ، يؤسفني ان اراك في نفس المشكلة التي بينت لك انها لا علاقة لهذا بالموضوع ! فالكلام ليس عن ترجمة أصلا ولا اعرف من اين اتيت بالترجمة !!



> لا اعرف اين ذكرت كلمه اصل في البحث بس ماشي يعني عاوز تقول ان كيريوس مثلا اصل لكلمه يهوه و ثيؤوس اصل لكلمه الوهيم



من قال اني ذكرت كلمة " أصل " لتأتي وتقول انك لا تعرف اين ذكرتها !!



أعطيتك وبينت لك الهدف كله في المشاركة السابقة ومازلت لم تتقدم ولا خطوة واحدة نحو الفهم !



> ماشي يعني توما لماشاف المسيح قال
> 
> يهوه و الوهيم
> 
> * يعني شاف يهوه و كمان شاف الوهيم *



سبحان الله ، صراحة لا تعليق على هذا الفهم ، سأضطر للإبتسامة فقط :new6:



> دي معلومه جديده بالنسبه لي لان حينما تقول انا شفت احمد السيد


احمد السيد مين حضرتك ؟ ومين قال ؟ وفين ؟ 

ما هذ !




> بس لما تقول انا شفت احمد و السيد يعني شفت شخصين 2 واحد اسمه احمد و الاخر اسمه السيد



ولما اقول انا شفت ماتش الزمالك وانبي ، يبقى الكأس راح من الزمالك 

ربنا يهديك ، ما هذا المستوى وما هذا الفهم ، رجاء لا تجعلني احتقر الحوار بفهمك هذا !



> نعم الكلام كلام حضرتك




أي كلام ؟ واين هو ؟


عن ماذا تتكلم ؟ هل انت تائة ؟



> طيب ممكن ترجمه النص الي العبريه ؟؟؟ ولا هو سؤال صعب جدا مثلا؟



فعلا سؤال صعب جدا انك تقوله بعد الشرح اللي قلتهولك وتصليحي لفكرتك التي لم تعطيني لها اساس واحد !



> و الله انت الي حكيت علي يهوه الوهيم " الرب الاله " وضربت 14 شاهد اي جبت 14 نص من الكتاب المقدس دليلا علي كلامك




لا لو سمحت ، قول لي جبت 14 شاهد على اية تحديدا ! لانك مازلت لم تفهم ما هم الـ 14 ساهد أصلا وفي الحقيقي لو لم تفهم لن أوضح لك فهناك مستوى لابد ان لا انزل اسفل منه عند شرحي ، فيمكنك ان تعتبر نفسك لم تفهم شيء من البحث كله بدل ان اتعب انا لأنزل لهذا المستوى ...



> زميل ان تحذف حرف الواو دي مشكله كبيره اما سؤالك هل يوجد واو العله في العبريه فأنت فعلا محتاج تسأل واحد يعرف عبري


معرفش حذف اية !! ومشكلة اية ! ومين انت عشان تقول مشكلة ! ومشكلة لمين ! ولا اعرف اين سألت عن " واو العلة " !

هو حضرتك بتحاور في موضوع اية !! مال حضرتك !! لعل هذه الأعراض خير !! 
ربنا يهديك ..


كم عمرك !



> لا قريت السؤال بس انت بتسبق الاحداث ....



لا ، هو أصلا مافيش احداث !!
في بحث انت فهمته خطأ ووضحت لك انك مافهمتش منه حرف في المشاركة السابقة ، وتأتي هنا لتكرر نفس الأفكار وتتكلم بكلام لا علاقة له لا بالموضوع ولا ايضا بي !



> يعني مش نعرف الاول الجمله تتكتب عبري ازاي الاول و بعدين نجاوب علي هذا السؤال بالنفي او الاثبات



جملة اية أصلا ؟ انت لسة بتقول جملة ؟
وتتكتب عبري ليه !! ومين قال اصلا كدا !!



عموما ، نكرر لك السؤال يمكن تراجعه وتفهم انا بطلب منك اية :



> أئتني  بشخص واحد  قال لإنسان اخر ( بشرط ان يكون الإثنان يهوديان في وقت الشريعة )  ، " ربي و  الهي " وقام الذي قيل له هذا بتسمية هذا اللقب " ايمان " ،  وقال فيه  الآباء هكذا والعلماء ..
> 
> 
> تفضل ..
> ...




هل يا ترى سنجد اجابة !



> اما عن قضيه الايمان فهي موضوع في حد ذاته
> 
> انا لسه بناقشك في النقطه الثالثه من بحثك ...



الصراحة موضوع الإيمان موضوع تاني ، وكلامك هنا دا عن موضوع تالث وردودك هنا دي عن موضوع رابع ! وانت ولا بتناقشني في اي نقطة من البحث الى الآن !
هو البحث صعب كدا اوي !



> انا لم اقل هل هذا دليل الوهيه من عدمه حتي الان



ثواني ، اية ؟ " انت " لم تقل ؟ ، وما قيمتك او قيمة قولك من الأساس لتقول او لا تقول ؟ الن تتعلموا كيف تفكرون !



> قال العلماء و الاباء المسيحيين و ليس اليهود وهنا ركز لم نأخذ رأي اليهود بعد



يقول العلماء اليهود فين ؟ في انجيل يوحنا 20 : 28 ؟ 
دا واضح انك فعلا مركز في الموضوع ومستواك ممتاز بجد ، عايز اليهود يقولوا رأيهم في انجيل يوحنا ؟ :new6:


ممتاز ممتاز ،، استمر على هذا المستوى ...





> يعني محتمل انوا الي قاله توما للمسيح بالعبري لم يكن تجديفا لي سالت فلا تسبق الامور يا ملكا



تجديفا !؟ ما علاقة التجديف هنا من الأساس ومن تكلم عنه هنا في الموضوع !



هل حقا تعرف عن ماذا تتكلم ام تتكلم لأجل الكلام !!
لو رآك مدير المنتدى وانت بهذا المستوى سيغلق الموضوع !



> حسنا ممكن تحضر اقوال الاباء و المفسرين الي حاطهم في بحثك و تجيب اقوالهم جول الشاهد الي احضرته ؟؟



مممم ، لا ، مش ممكن ! ..



> نشوف حيقولوا ايه ؟


" هايقولوا " اية ؟!!



> يا زميل خير الكلام ما قل و دل ...



لست زميل في البداية لك ، ولا اعرف ما هو الكلام الكثير اصلا لأقلله !



> ترجم النص اليوناني الي العبري ......... بسيطه


:fun_lol: مرة اخرى ترجمة للنص !! :new6:

انصحك بقراءة البحث مرة اخرى او اليقين بانك لن تفهم منه حرفا ، هذه الأبحاث ليست موجهة لهذا المستوى عزيزي الذي انت فيه ... لا عليك بهذه الآبحاث ..



إلى الآن لم ترد على سؤالي !

ربنا يشفيك ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنى ان ارى تعليقك غدا به اي قيمة او فهم لأحاول الرد ..


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

؟
*
كل ده مش عاوز تترجم الجمله الي العبري 

لو كنت فاكرها صعبه كده ما كنت سألتك :t19:

مش مشكله يا ملكا خليك في المستويات بتاعك :new6:

:boxing:*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحب اقولك انت مين ولا اسيبك تلعب؟
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

لو عندك حاجه قولها ....

انا مين ...... يمكن تطلع امن دوله


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هي المشكله مش في انا مين ولا ايه 

المشكله في عدم قدره ملكا علي ترجمه النص بالعبري ؟؟

مشكله يبدو انها لا تحل


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مساعده لمكا :

ممكن تستعين بالترجمه العبريه للعهد الجديد


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> المشكله في عدم قدره ملكا علي ترجمه النص بالعبري ؟؟





> مشكله يبدو انها لا تحل


*واضح ان فى حرف واو سقط منك فى اسم مولكا*

*المشكلة يا عزيزى اننا لسنا لدينا مشكلة *
*فانت تخترع مشكلة وتقول حلولى المشكلة*
*وكأن هناك اصلا مشكلة موجودة لنبحث عن حلها*
*وكانه لا يوجد ترجمة عبرى للعهد الجديد ونرميهالك وخلاص *
*لكن المشكلة انك تحاول ان تستذكى ولا تاتى فى ذكاء المسيحى بصلة *
*يوحنا حينما كتب انجيله كتبه باليونانية*
*اذن لغة الوحى هى اليونانية*
*وحينما تناقشنى فى اللاهوت اليوحناوى تناقشنى من خلال النص الاصلى*

*لكن توما اسرائيلى يهودى وحينما عاين المسيح واعلن له ايمانه وقال له ربى والهى *
*فحتما سترجع بالالفاظ الواردة فى اعتراف توما للمسيح لثقافته وخلفيته اليهودية *
*فما علاقة ترجمة النص من عدمه بمناقشة اللاهوت اليوحناوى من اصله اليونانى وان اعتراف توما للمسيح هو نفسه الخطاب الموجه من الاسرائيلى لالهه؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فهمت حاجة ...........*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> ممكن تستعين بالترجمه العبريه للعهد الجديد



*ياااااااااااااااه كانت غايبة عنا فين ان فى ترجمة عبرية *

*لكن ما علاقتها بالموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاجابة يا عزيزى انها لا شئ * 
*ونرجع نسالك السؤال*
*ما علاقة انى اترجم الاصل اليونانى لكلمات عبرية فى مناقشة اللاهوت اليوحناوى؟؟؟*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الباين عليك انسان مثقف و متعلم واالباين انك اكيد حتجاوب علي سؤالي ؟

انا مين و ايه ؟
ترحمه النص اليوناني للعبري اذا امكن؟


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اي لاهوت يوحناوي ........

يا ابلست هو السؤال صعب

التاعب ده ما فيش زيه 

يبدو انك عرفت انا مين ما تقول لي اخواتك انا مين

و مين جاب سيره اللاهوت و الناسوت


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا مين و ايه ؟


*مانا قولتلك هقولك فى نهاية اكتمال الصورة للاسف انت صرحت بنفسك وانت مش حاسس*



> ترحمه النص اليوناني للعبري اذا امكن؟


 
*اى كتاب ادبى بيدرس من نصه الاصلى المكتوب بيه مع مراعاة الخلفية الثقافية له*
*يوحنا كتب باليونانى وحينما نناقش لاهوت يوحنا نناقشه من كتابات يوحنا*
*ليس من ترجمتى او ترجمتك او ترجمة اى مخلوق *
*مع مراعاة الخلفية اليهودية للاشخاص الواردة فى بشارته *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> اي لاهوت يوحناوي ........





> يا ابلست هو السؤال صعب


*كمان مش عارف اسمى*
*حينما اجد سؤالا يخص الموضوع حتما ساجاوب عليه بدون اى تردد*



> التاعب ده ما فيش زيه


*عندك حق*
*فهذة تصلح ان تقدم لمستواكم*



> يبدو انك عرفت انا مين ما تقول لي اخواتك انا مين
> 
> و مين جاب سيره اللاهوت و الناسوت


*لا مش هقول غير لما تكتمل الصورة *
*انا بتكلم عن لاهوت يوحنا theology*
*يعنى الفكر اللاهوتى المقدم فى كتابات يوحنا*
*وليس طبيعة الله*

*لما اناقش اللاهوت اليوحناوى بناقشه من كتابات يوحنا بلغته الاصلية *
*مع مراعاة الثقافة اليهودية والخليفة العبرانية للشخصيات*
*فى لغة العبرانين هذة الجملة توجه من اليهود الى الرب الههم *
*كما اقر العلماء بذلك *


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

فهمت .....

يعني نلتزم بالنص اليوناني بلاش ترجمه عبري و التاعب تلميذ نجيب ....

طب فهمني هل حسب الخلفيه اليهوديه لتوما هل ما قاله توما للمسيح يعتببر تجديف في نظر اليهود؟

اباين انك عرفت انا مين الحمدلله؟


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*ويا................*
*قول للتاعب الجاهل *
*وسبق ووجهت له دعوة بحوار فى منتدى الكنيسة فى موضوع يختاره*
*فهل مازال استاذك الىل بيعمل ابحاث ببطوط وبلبل وتوم جيرى*
*خايف من مواجهتنا*

*هذا هو حال المسلمين يا احباء المسيح*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

فهمت .....

يعني نلتزم بالنص اليوناني بلاش ترجمه عبري و التاعب تلميذ نجيب ....

طب فهمني هل حسب الخلفيه اليهوديه لتوما هل ما قاله توما للمسيح يعتببر تجديف في نظر اليهود؟

اباين انك عرفت انا مين الحمدلله؟


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> فهمت .....


*طيب نشكر الرب انك فهمت بعد 4 صفحات فقط
غيرك بنحاول نفهمه فى 32 صفحة ان هذة المنطقة لا تمت بصلة لتدليساتك فلم يفهم *


> يعني نلتزم بالنص اليوناني بلاش ترجمه عبري و التاعب تلميذ نجيب ....


*دا مش بمزاجى يا عزيزى ولا بمزاجك اقول هناقش كتابات يوحنا منين
بناقشها مما كتبه يوحنا بنفسه بلغه العمل الادبى الاصلية وليس من ترجماتى او ترجماتك 
مع مراعاة ان هذة الاحداث وهذة الشخصيات تمت فى اليهودية لاشخاص خلفيتهم يهودية 
مراعاة خلفية الاشخاص لا تعنى اننا نترجم الالفاظ نفسها للغتهم 
وبالنسبة للتاعب فلا تتكلم على لسانه ان كان يجرؤ على مواجهتنا فاهلا بيه
وان كان لا يجرؤ فكيف تتكلم على لسان هربان من مواجهه المسيحين
*


> طب فهمني هل حسب الخلفيه اليهوديه لتوما هل ما قاله توما للمسيح يعتببر تجديف في نظر اليهود؟


*بعد ان انهينا موضوعنا الاول وقد ثبت انك تحاول ان تختلق مشاكل غير موجودة وتبحث عن حل لمشكلة وهمية
ننتقل للنقطة التالية التى لا تمت بصلة لموضوعنا
ما علاقة التجديف باعلان توما ايمانه بالمسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال هو هل ما اعلنه توما للمسيح هو اعلان منه بان هذا الواقف امامه هو بنفسه الهه الذى عرفه من ابائه؟
*


> اباين انك عرفت انا مين الحمدلله؟


*مش شغلك..........
هل لديك اقوال اخرى؟
**
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

المسلم ده سأل سوال وحش ادولوه بالشبشب 

هو سؤال صعب و لا يمكن الاجابه عليه 

ترجم جمله توما الي العبريه ؟

السؤال ده جعلني 

جاهل 
مفلس
غبي 
الخ........

المهم انك عرفت انا مين و مال التاعب عمال تسبه ..... هوا تاعبك في حاجه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 أكتوبر 2011)

متابع عن قرب - ولي تعليقي للسهم (الذي لا يؤثر بأحد) الفضي الى حين أن يكمل أساتذتي كلامهم معك!

تحية


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> المسلم ده سأل سوال وحش ادولوه بالشبشب





> هو سؤال صعب و لا يمكن الاجابه عليه
> 
> ترجم جمله توما الي العبريه ؟
> 
> ...


*هو مش سؤال صعب وتافه اتفه من التفاهه*
*لكنه سؤال لا علاقة له بموضوعنا ولا يمت بصلة لموضوعنا*
*فكيف اجاوب على سؤال لا علاقة بموضوعنا*
*ثانيا التاعب انا مسبتوش ولا يهمنى فى شئ اصلا *
*لكنى وضعته فى خانته الحقيقة وهذا مكانته ولن ياخذ اكثر منها*
*ورجاء لا تتكلم على لسان اخرين واجعله هو يدخل منتدانا لكى نرى ماهذة الابحاث اللاهوتية المعاقة لمناقشة لاهوت الكلمة التى تقدم بمجلات ميكى*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*ملاحظة احنا مبنديش بالشبشب 
لانك غلبان ونفسنا ننتشلك من الجهل وتحاول ترتقى باسلوبك العلمى واللاهوتى قليلا
المهم فهمت يعنى ايه اللاهوت اليوحناوى؟
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

خليك من الترجمه و بلاش غلط في الاستاذ التاعب حفظه الله

تعال نتناقش في النص في حد ذاته......

سؤال في الصميم 

هل اليهود يؤمنون بأن الله يموت و يقوم من الاموات؟

ده اول سؤال اتفضل جاوب بس ياريت بالدليل


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> خليك من الترجمه


*مش بمزاجك ولا بمزاجى*
*وحاول بعد كدا تسال اسئلة صحيحة*


> بلاش غلط في الاستاذ التاعب حفظه الله


*طويل العمر يزهزه عمره هيهايه*
*ياسيدى انا مالى بتاعبك *
*قولتلك عايز يناقشنى يتفضل غير كدا متتكلمش على لسانه وهو لا يجرؤ ان يفعل زيك ويدخل يحاورنا*


> تعال نتناقش في النص في حد ذاته......


*النص 4 كلمات عايز تناقش ايه فيهم*


> سؤال في الصميم
> 
> هل اليهود يؤمنون بأن الله يموت و يقوم من الاموات؟


*ولا يوجد انسان مسيحى يؤمن بان الله فى جوهره مائت*
*من اين اتيت بهذة العقيدة؟*
*ثانيا ما علاقة هذا السؤال باعلان توما واقراراه بربوبية والوهية ابن الله الوحيد*


> ده اول سؤال اتفضل جاوب بس ياريت بالدليل


*قوانين المنتدى تسمح بسؤال واحد لكل موضوع*
*هل لديك اقوال اخرى فى موضوعنا؟؟؟*
*ان كان  لديك خارج عن موضوعنا*
*فتفضل افتح موضوع اخر اسال فيه الىل انت عايزه*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل لديك اى اقوال اخرى؟؟؟*
*وهل لديك الجراءة والشجاعة لتعلن للمنتدى من انت ولا اقول انا؟*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مش توما ده يهودي ؟
مش خلفيته يهوديه ؟

يبقي حسب الخلفيه اليهوديه لتوما ,,,,,,,,,, هل يؤمن اليهود بأن الله يقوم من الاموات ؟ 

ده لسه بدايه بس ؟


انت كاتمها في نفسك ....... انا هو انا هو 

اقول و ريحنا ..


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> مش توما ده يهودي ؟
> مش خلفيته يهوديه ؟


*ياه معلومات رهيبة*
*عرفتها من انى مرجع دا*


> يبقي حسب الخلفيه اليهوديه لتوما ,,,,,,,,,, هل يؤمن اليهود بأن الله يقوم من الاموات ؟


*حذفت ليه جملة ان اليهودى يؤمن بان الله يموت؟؟؟
لما سالتك هل الله اصلا فى جوهره فى عقيدة المسيحين او اليهود مائت؟؟
هل جوهر الله مائت
والاجابة ان الله روح غير مائت
فكيف يقوم الغير مائت وهو لم يمت؟
*


> ده لسه بدايه بس ؟


*الموضوع هيغلق لما يتواجد المشرفين
كل الكلام دا جانبى ملوش لازمة وتشتيت ومخالف لقوانين القسم
وبرجع اقولك
هل يجرؤ من تدافع عن ابحاثه المعاقة ان ياتى ويحاورنا ؟؟؟؟
سؤال محتاج عليه اجابة*


> انت كاتمها في نفسك ....... انا هو انا هو
> 
> اقول و ريحنا ..


*لا مبريحش حد انا اقول ما اقوله فى الوقت المعين 
فارجوك متوسلا اليك ان تكمل معانا فى المنتدى فهذا لا يكفى 
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

لو السؤال صعب نغيره .......

هل امن توما بأن المسيح هو الله قبل صلب المسيح ولا بعد قيامه من الاموات ؟

سؤال فيه فخ


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

لو السؤال صعب نغيره .......

هل امن توما بأن المسيح هو الله قبل صلب المسيح ولا بعد قيامه من الاموات ؟

سؤال فيه فخ


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل لديك اقوال اخرى؟
فانا انصحك بقراءة مجلة بليل وعددها الصادر يوم السبت القادم
لعل تجد لنا دليل لاهوتى فيها يسد افواه النصارى الوحشيين
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

_لو السؤال صعب نغيره 

هل لما رأي توما المسيح أمن بأن المسيح حي أم أمن بأن المسيح هو الله ؟_


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> لو السؤال صعب نغيره .......


*هو انت اصلا بتسال علشان يبقى فى سهل وصعب
كما هو واضح ان الحوار تعليمى وليس مناقشة
لان الحوار التعليمى يكون فيه استاذ وتلميذ يلقن 
فهل ترى فى هذا المستوى الاقل من مستوى اطفال مدارس الاحد اسئلة من الاساس لكى نصفها بالصعبة*


> هل امن توما بأن المسيح هو الله قبل صلب المسيح ولا بعد قيامه من الاموات ؟


*ايمان توما لم يتغير 
امن وشك ولما عاين رجع لايمانه 
*


> سؤال فيه فخ


*يعينى عليك يا ضنايا تصدق انت صعبان عليا
ازوزة للاستاذ وصلحه 
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نفسي حد يجاوب ....
ياريتك ما عرفت اسمي علشان تجاوب اجابه واضحه و محدده 

يا ابيض يا اسود


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> _هل لما رأي توما المسيح أمن بأن المسيح حي أم أمن بأن المسيح هو الله ؟_


*لا فعلا سؤال صعب والاجابة اصعب 
تيقن بالقيامة انه الله*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> نفسي حد يجاوب ....
> ياريتك ما عرفت اسمي علشان تجاوب اجابه واضحه و محدده
> 
> يا ابيض يا اسود


*بالعكس دا لانى عارفك وحافظك وعاجنك وخابزك وعارفك دا فرصة انك تظهر بحقيقة اعاقتك الفكرية امامنا

اجاباتى واضحة للذى يريد ان يفهم 
وليس لاجل المدافعين عن جهال ويسموهم باحثين 
فهل اذكرك بسؤال مولكا الذى تهربت منه؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل لديك اى اقوال اخرى فى هذا الموضوع قبل طردك من المنتدى غير ماسوف لمخالفة قوانينه
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ما فيش اقوال تانيه .......  

الباين انك مش حترسي علي بر


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا على حسن تعاونكم *
*لو لديك اسئلة اخرى افتح بيها موضوع مستقل*
*يرجى غلق الموضوع.................*


----------



## السهم الفضي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب غلي الاقل جاوب مين انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا مش هريحك انا ومولكا عارفين من اول حرف خطيته هنا فى المنتدى وسبناك تلعب
والنهاردة اكدلتنا بسذاجة انت هو 
حفاظا على منظرك العام مش هعلنها على الملء
يكفى انت تبقى عارف اننا لا يصعب علينا امر فى المسيح 
ونصيحة منى اخوية
بلاش تتدافع عن التاعب لان سقطات ابحاثه قوية تكفى لانهيارها تماما 
مش هيشرفك يعنى بمعنى اصح
شوفلك حد تانى........ 
*


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الموضوع هيغلق لما يتواجد المشرفين*
> *كل الكلام دا جانبى ملوش لازمة وتشتيت ومخالف لقوانين القسم*




*بالضبط كده *

*يُغلق والاسباب واضحة *

.


----------

